# TIME Impact - TIME RXS cleat/pedal compatibility ?



## uncle (Dec 27, 2007)

I have TIME Impact magnesium pedals on both my "main bike" and my "rain bike". Both sets have served me flawlessly , but the ones on "main bike" are getting kinda' sloppy and rattly after 20k. It's the outer bearings (the ones that are not serviceable) that finally go South. I want to replace the worn pedals with the present day Time RXS pedals. 

The new Time cleat platform is a little differently shaped than my present red ones, but the metal cleat itself seems to be the same. I want to be able to jump on either bike with the same shoes.

Can I have one set of shoes that snaps into both the RXSs and the IMPACTS ?


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The RXS cleats are compatible with the Impact pedals. However, not all the Impact cleats are perfectly compatible with the RXS pedals. The original impact cleats will not work safely with the rxs pedals. Around the time the rxs pedals came out, Time slightly modified the impact cleats to add a couple of shoulders around the front hook. Check this link at Excel and blow up the picture to see what I mean:

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=8&description=Impact+Cleats&vendorCode=TIME&major=5&minor=6

Your best solution if you get RXS pedals is to simply put the rxs cleats on all your shoes and you'll be covered.


----------



## 3pin (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anybody know if the the different iterations on RXS pedals use the same cleats? 

In other words, does 1 cleat work with the Carbon, Ti and composite versions of the RXS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I have all 3 versions, RXS, RXS carbon, RXS carbon Ti. They are identical except for materials.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I just had the nose with the hook break off a time pedal...... bugger ...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Send it back to Time... they are very reasonable.


----------



## 3pin (Apr 23, 2009)

latman said:


> I just had the nose with the hook break off a time pedal...... bugger ...


I had that happen to mine as well. The LBS gave me a pedal to use while the busted one gets sent back under warranty. I believe the warranty is 1 year. 

I hear this type of breakage is pretty common.


----------



## skilby (May 18, 2011)

*TIME Impact axle replace.*



uncle said:


> I have TIME Impact magnesium pedals ... It's the outer bearings (the ones that are not serviceable) that finally go South ... Can I have one set of shoes that snaps into both the RXSs and the IMPACTS ?


Hi, I'm curious to know what you discovered. I recently switched from Impact to RSX and changed my cleats at the same time from red to translucent grey. Now I'm finding I don't have the sideways foot movement the Impacts offered, and I would like that back. So I'm switching back to Impacts. My old mag/ti bodies are worn out but the axles are still good, so I hope to install the ti axles in a pair of mag bodies I bought on EBay. Do you know if this can be done, and if so what tools are needed and do any instructions exist? I've not found any so far.
Thanks for any suggestions you have.


----------

